# OPPO BDP 83 Audio issues and overheating



## karlotoole (Oct 14, 2012)

Anyone else have Audio issues with Prometheus and The Avengers. Drops low the back up repeatedly.:hissyfit:


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

karlotoole said:


> Drops low the back up repeatedly.:hissyfit:


Hey Karlotoole, welcome to HTS!

I don't quite understand what you mean by this statement.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I'll guess he meant the audio drops low and then back up again. Not sure about the overheating part. 

Are you using the most current firmware?


----------



## karlotoole (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Just reread mine and it was a bit vague. When watching certain movies lately, specifically the two mentioned, the dialogue will drop down to a muted level with a cave like quality. I also found with the two movies mentioned my Oppo got very heated. I believe there have been heating issues with Denon receivers. I have a Yamaha. Both blu ray and receiver bought with the past year and a half.

BTW I tried the various Movie audio settings with the same muting issues.

Am I making sense?

Thanks.


----------



## karlotoole (Oct 14, 2012)

Exactly. Thanks. Last update I did was earlier this year. You make a very good point though. Both movies with issues are very current releases with top of the line FX etc. No older movies seem to have problems. Have you encountered anything similar. 

I really appreciate the prompt response. Very frustrating viewing.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I don't own one but have been reading about it. The solution for another member was a replacement main board.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rs/33674-overheating-problems-oppo-bdp83.html


----------



## karlotoole (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks a million for the feedback. I will try their software upgrades first and see how I do. Good to have people on here that know what they are talking about. Will let you know how I do. My set up makes it very difficult to switch out stuff.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Do you have the Oppo directly on top of your Yamaha AVR, or is all the heat coming solely form the Oppo?


----------



## karlotoole (Oct 14, 2012)

It is on top of it. Another good point. Has only happened with those two newer movies btw.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You could pull the unit & play the movies again & check for the heat. I don't see the Oppo generating that kind of heat unless something is seriously wrong. Have you asked Oppo support?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Regardless of outcome, I could not recommend enough not placing anything on top of the AVR. OPPO CS is absolutely amazing and I too would recommend reaching out to them. However, without knowing the room size, speakers being used, etc, my gut instinct is a lack of power with the AVR going into Thermal Protection. It could well be exacerbated by lack of ventilation...
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## DrDyna (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree that there's a thermal issue with the AVR. It's always been a rule of thumb that you shouldn't place other components on top of an amplifier. Nowadays, it's even more important because of how they've packed all the guts into modern AVRs and most of them run quite hot. Mine even has a 120mm fan built into it that runs pretty much always.

Try it with the player underneath the AVR and see if the problem persists.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

OP:

If you're still having this problem, how are you connected to the BDP-83? Digitally via HDMI or via multichannel analog?

I have owned the BDP-83 since its inception, and while I am beginning to experience some playback annoyances (freezing before loading BDs, bitstreaming failures via HDMI), I have never experienced what you described (low volume that gets loud again).

I agree with Jungle Jack, wholeheartedly, that Oppo's customer service is second to none -- never in my experience have I dealt with a company, via email exchanges, in which they were ridiculously prompt in reply, thorough in explanation or determined to get an issue resolved or explained no matter how many tireless emails it took.

On the other side of that coin is Onkyo -- with the absolute WORST customer service you'll ever come across...as much as I love their products...:yikes: :doh: :sneeky:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

If you want to add fans, these are very nice and are very quiet:

http://www.buyextras.com/cocofanki14q.html


----------

